
ied – a faster alternative package manager for Node - nikolay
http://gugel.io/ied/
======
nikolay
Source code:
[https://github.com/alexanderGugel/ied](https://github.com/alexanderGugel/ied)

------
JdeBP
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10571065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10571065)
.

